# 512 256 ram



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

is it okay to add in a 512mb and a 256mb ram togheter?

is it recommended?

will it make a big difference?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hello Toxic:


yes you can generally add a 512 with a 256 however if your motherboard is dual channel capable installing two mismatched sticks will cause you motherboard to run in single channel mode instead of dual channel mode which translates to a 15 to 20% loss of potential performance capability.

Thats why most ram nowdays are sold in matched pairs >>>> when you install a matched pair of ram sticks into a mobo the mobo will run in dual channel mode

post your mobo model and we can teoll you if its dual channel capable if your mobo in not dual channel capable then; no you wont lose anything my installing mismatched sticks


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:ASUS P4...DMTBsaWprdmJyBF9zAzk1NzU1NzM0BHNlYwNiZ3NpYg--


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

yeah its DDR, so it will probably run in Single channel...


im running 1x 512 and 1x 256, havent had a problem with it, but like linderman said, it will run in single channel, unless you buy a dual channel kit.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

wats the difference between a single and a dual channel ?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Dual channel doubles the bandwith. With DDR memory, that means dual channel runs at 6.4GB/s instead of the single channel 3.2GB/s. This is most noticable in gaming and other memory intensive things. I don't believe your motherboard has that capability though.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

On a single channel system the memory controller reads the data on a 64-bit data path. A dual-channel system runs this at 128-bit, thus doubling the amount of data being sent though each cycle.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

youre fine with adding a 256 and a 512 together you board does not run dual channel >>>>> aboard must have at least a 800mhz FSB to be dual channel capable 


youre fine = enjoy !


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

will there be a big change in my computers performance if a 256 is added?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

linderman said:


> youre fine with adding a 256 and a 512 together you board does not run dual channel >>>>> aboard must have at least a 800mhz FSB to be dual channel capable
> 
> 
> youre fine = enjoy !



is that 800mhz FSB for the CPU? I thaught as long as the board took DDR RAM then it would run in dual channel?


Guess my gigabyte GA8SIML wont run in dual channel then? CPU FSB is 400mhz and my ram is only DDR266 




btw i doubt youll see much increase from 512 to 768. I had 256mb and added the 512mb, i saw a difference coz my rig sucked lol... Try it anyway and see what ya think


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> On a single channel system the memory controller reads the data on a 64-bit data path. A dual-channel system runs this at 128-bit, thus doubling the amount of data being sent though each cycle.


Just for clarity, isn't this the way AMD's do it? I thought Intel chipsets used two 64 bit channels as opposed to a single 128 bit channel.


----------

